# Homesteading Detroit



## Coin1993 (Jan 15, 2014)

Apparently the options for squats in Detroit are endless, and people just farm on abandoned properties. Planning on hitting up Florida gatherings for the duration of february, but if anyone is interested in bunkering down in Detroit I am down. I have some college horticulture experience and gardening experience, and I'm ride or die, so let's do this shit.


----------



## Kadidlehopper (Jan 15, 2014)

I saw that article too, always figured there would be a bunch of potential squats in detroit when they went bankrupt, never woulda thought anyone woulda stuck around, least mention start to farm the land..

I have farming experience, and a vast knowledge of alternate energy/construction, plus I can forage material like no one else I know.

come march, I too am totally down for this en-devour.


----------



## jukkavassar (Jun 23, 2016)

Coin1993 said:


> Apparently the options for squats in Detroit are endless, and people just farm on abandoned properties. Planning on hitting up Florida gatherings for the duration of february, but if anyone is interested in bunkering down in Detroit I am down. I have some college horticulture experience and gardening experience, and I'm ride or die, so let's do this shit.


Yes I'm near ferndale


----------

